# Calling a mode please



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Can you disable my account please? Thank you.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> Can you disable my account please? Thank you.


 @Deejo @MEM11363 @FrenchFry @EleGirl @Amplexor


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> @Deejo
> @MEM11363
> @FrenchFry
> @EleGirl
> @Amplexor


Thank you.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Can you disable my account please? Thank you.


Sorry to see you go. Always liked your perspective.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The only way a mod can disable an account is to ban it. Is that what you want?


----------

